# Stumbled across a new chinese formula for social phobia



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

"Representative case history: The patient was a 30 year old woman who had social phobia. She was afraid of meeting people and constantly stayed in a dark room and would not come out. She had received a number of previous treatments, such as for warming the gallbladder and calming the spirit or washing away phlegm and transforming stasis. However, none of these had been effective. Her skin lacked warmth and was slightly edematous. She perspired from her forehead which was wet, and her facial complexion was somber white. Her tongue was pale with white, wet fur, and her pulse was slow, weak, and forceless. She had heart palpitations, shortness of breath, and sometimes her breathing was hasty. These signs and symptoms were categorized as heart yang vacuity with loss of nourishment of the heart spirit causing fearfulness and shyness. Therefore, the patient was prescribed 20 ji of the above formula, after which her skin turned warm and the symptoms of her fear somewhat lessened. Another 20 ji were administered and her skin took on a moist (i.e., lustrous) appearance. She was able to go outside and meet and talk to people. Still another 20 ji were administered and all the woman's phobic symptoms disappeared. After this, the patient was prescribed a slightly modified version of this formula in pill form which she took for another four months in order to secure the treatment effect. On follow-up two years later, there had been no recurrence."

If anyone is interested in more info on this formula, PM me or email me at [email protected] , I can also be reached via MSN

Regards


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

I am interested in this formula. Maybe you can post it here? I hope it is free of charge...


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Ill be sure to send you tons of money for your amazing miracle cure as soon as you list whats in it.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

No offence but that looks like a bad translation.


----------



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

snake oil anyone?


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

Sarcasm isnt necessary, I'm not interested in making money off anyone here. If youve seen my other posts you shouldve realized that a long time back.

http://chinesemedicalpsychiatry.com/art ... obias.html

The formula is listed on that site, however I am still trying to find a source for it as its called "Gui Zhi Long Mu Tang"

If anyone has luck locating a source, please share with us all.

Thanks


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

It's wierd how what that product claims to do is where I have problems. Liver and spleen. I wonder if there's some correlation? I have been doing a liver cleanse for the past month. Notice no big differences so far. Almost done the cycle.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

pjmc, I've always been curious about chinese medicine. let us know when you get ahold of some and if it helps your anxiety.


----------



## jasonz (Apr 11, 2004)

Panic Prone your liver cleansing method is from western method so i believe the treatment is different!


----------



## pjmc (Jan 11, 2006)

jasonz is correct, liver cleansing and taking chinese herbs to correct an energ y flow/chemical imbalance are two different actions completely.

I will keep you guys up to date for sure, receiving my meds sometime this week hopefully. Theyre coming all the way from China itself so I hope to have some good quality herbs, my fingers are crossed and faith is high.

If anyone is interested in trying out, you can google the herb name and select from numerous shops online to order it from. If you need any direction as to which site to order from,

contact me on msn @ [email protected]

regards


----------

